# BC custom Powdercoating back open



## gitzitfish (Feb 15, 2004)

My real job (Union Carpenter) has had me working 7 days a week and we have let up a little bit and I'm back on 5 days a week and will now be back to powdercoating bow risers and limb cups in custom colors on the weekends and evenings.

I have about 50 colors in stock

2007 PRICING
Bow risers:
standard colors $65.00
candies and translucents $75.00

Limb cups: $15.00 $10.00 if done with a riser

Cams/Idler wheels:
Solo cam $15.00pair $10.00 if done with a riser
Hybrid/dual $20.00pair $15.00 if done with a riser

Bow must be taken apart. Cable slide rod must be removed, cams/idler wheels must have bushings and bearings removed. Anything on the bow that cannot take a cure temp of 385 degrees must be removed. I've powdercoated about 250 to 300 bow risers in some really wild colors. If you want something really unique then powdercoating is the way to go!!!! I used to powdercoat target colored bow risers for Newberry Bows.

All prices include beadblasting the parts to bare metal, powdercoating them, and return shipping in the USA by US Priority Mail. If you want the parts insured on return shipping then it will be extra at your cost.

Can accept US Postal Money Orders or Paypal plus 3%

If you do a search here on AT for powdercoating or on my screename you can see alot of pics of bows and colors I have done.

PLEASE PM me if interested.

THANKS,
Clint


----------



## gitzitfish (Feb 15, 2004)

*All PM's replied to*

Here's a link to where I buy most of my powder and there are lots of pics of what colors are available and pics of finished pieces.

http://www.columbiacoatings.com/

THANKS,
Clint


----------



## Archery-Addiction (Nov 1, 2005)

Is the length of a riser a limitation? I may be interesed in a bowtech commander getting done when i get it, but the riser is around 30".


----------



## Robert Ogden (Aug 13, 2005)

*canada*

would u ship u here


----------



## gitzitfish (Feb 15, 2004)

No length of riser is not a problem. I have 2 ovens, the one is big enough to do Harley and ATV frames in so I can fit any bow in that you would want powdercoated.

Yes will ship to Canada at actual cost.

THANKS,
Clint


----------



## gitzitfish (Feb 15, 2004)

Here's a few pics of some bow risers.


----------



## gitzitfish (Feb 15, 2004)

A few more pics.

Clint


----------



## Archery-Addiction (Nov 1, 2005)

Have you ever done anything in gun metal grey, if so is it more grey or black looking? If it is more grey looking is it possible to blackin it some?


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

what about powdercoating sights or rests?? do you do any of that?

and, do you have camo colorS??

thanx!


----------



## FoamHunter1974 (Jul 26, 2005)

mq32hunter said:


> Have you ever done anything in gun metal grey, if so is it more grey or black looking? If it is more grey looking is it possible to blackin it some?


if your looking for gunmetal with more black in it go with the black chrome clint has i had a riser from him in that color and it was awesome if thats what your looking for it looks like gunmetal but darker u will like


----------



## gitzitfish (Feb 15, 2004)

Never done any gunmetal grey. I'll have to look and see what is available in that color. Black chrome is a nice looking color. It is like a REAL smoked chrome. Not much shine but has depth to it.

Yes I can do rests and sights. I have done quite a few Copper John sights and several rests. I would price them on a request basis as to what the sight/rest is. It would have to be taken apart before shipment to me.

I don't do any camo patterns. All my powder work is one color. I can get some browns, and different greens. The all black risers with camo limbs come out very nice

Clint


----------



## gitzitfish (Feb 15, 2004)

Here's the colors I have in stock right now:
Black Wrinkle
Black Texture
Prismatic Black
Super Mirror Black
Pearl Black 80% gloss
Matte Black
Brown Derby
Light Chocolate
Sandy Tan
Weathered Bronze (OD green colored)
Dodger Blue
Navy Blue
Red Wrinkle
Super Mirror Red
Super Mirror Yellow
Silver
Grey Metallic
Candy Orange
Candy Purple
Candy Blue
Candy Green
Candy Red
Candy Black
Copper Translucent
Rootbeer Translucent
Black Chrome
Chrome
Clear
Hi-Temp Black
Hi-Temp Silver


----------



## arkysaw (Jul 8, 2003)

*Turn Around*

How long does it take to return the riser once you recieve it?



> The all black risers with camo limbs come out very nice


Which black do you recommend? Matte?

Thanks.


----------



## MidMoArcher (Feb 26, 2003)

*Turn around*

Ttt


----------



## mobowhntr (Jan 29, 2005)

arkysaw said:


> How long does it take to return the riser once you recieve it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clint did a riser for me and I had it back in week. He did an outstanding job and the Powder Coat has held up perfectly.


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

Can you show the difference between black wrinkle and texture


----------



## carteranderson (Jul 31, 2006)

*See if this helps...*



3DBIGBULLX said:


> Can you show the difference between black wrinkle and texture





http://www.columbiacoatings.com/1024t45676ty78yj789345erfrg5467.htm


I wouldn't mind doing a viper sight in green wrinkle. Cost to my door?

Thanks!

Carter


----------



## gitzitfish (Feb 15, 2004)

Turn around time is about 2 weeks but generally shorter than that. I like to say 2 weeks just to give myself a cushion on time but most of the time it is a week or less.

For a hunting bow I recommend Black Texture. It is a satin finish with (best way to describe) a heavt eggshell finish. It makes an AWESOME color for a hunting bow, as far as any other blacks, I can go from dead matte to super mirror black and anything in between.

Black Wrinkle is just what you can imagine it is, it is a satin colored black that is wrinkled. I don't have a good pic of it to post. Sorry.

I've been getting ALOT of PM's on sights and rests! I looked at some of my sights and sights I have done in the past.

Sights are going to be $45.00 for a basic sight and $65.00 for target sights.
They will have to be taken apart, pins out, and level bubbles removed.

Most rests have alot of parts that need to be stripped away to make them powdercoatable. Not sure if I want to get into powdering rests.

Clint


----------



## gitzitfish (Feb 15, 2004)

Here's some pics of 2007 High Country Iron Mace risers, cams, limb pockets, and modules I powdercoated this past weekend.

Clint


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

gitzitfish said:


> Here's some pics of 2007 High Country Iron Mace risers, cams, limb pockets, and modules I powdercoated this past weekend.
> 
> Clint


Wait till you see the complete bows:cocktail:


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## JCR (Aug 12, 2005)

How would powder coating compare to say spray paint? Is it thicker and by how much? Also can you show the difference between black texture and matte black? I would really like to get an idea of what the two blacks look like on an actual riser. Thanks!


----------



## Deadeye101 (Jan 17, 2006)

*Color???*



gitzitfish said:


> A few more pics.
> 
> Clint


Hello Clint,
Brian here from Cincinnati, Ohio. You powder coated my Newberry Sabre xl for me the candy orange one. Was thinking about haveing my Bowtech Equalizer riser powder coated can you tell me what color the Martin riser in done in, in this picture??? Would you mind pm'ing me with the color, price and time frame for me to get the riser back??? Any and all info would be greatly appreciated!!! I would like to thank you in advance for your time, and I look very forward to hearing from you soon!!!

Hope all is well,
Brian


----------



## FoamHunter1974 (Jul 26, 2005)

I Belive it is black chrome if that helps pics dont do that color justice i had one done in it and it was sweet


----------

